# Did great before



## BDuBock345 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I see how much help you guys gave before so I look to you for more. My babys name is Abigail 
she was born the day after Valantines day and we are both Paramedics/Firefighters if any of that can be included anywhere

Sir-Puppylover Snowball 2
Dam-Madam Molly of Malta

any suggestions would be great


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Well I see how much help you guys gave before so I look to you for more. My babys name is Abigail
> she was born the day after Valantines day and we are both Paramedics/Firefighters if any of that can be included anywhere
> 
> Sir-Puppylover Snowball 2
> ...


 *
Abigail Puppylover of Malta?

Abigail Hearts Aflame?

Fire of My Heart Abigail?

Good luck and thank you both for the job you do.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Mel.........ya have some great ones!!


A few more...............

Abigal Hearts a Fire

Fire up my Heart

Ya Smokin Now

Hot Momma 

Flames ABlazing

Mend My Heart

Blazing Heart

My Heart is Hot for You


PS....Chomper's birthday is the day after Valentine's Day too!!!!*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *Mel.........ya have some great ones!!
> 
> 
> A few more...............
> ...


 *Thank you Karen,

Good ones you came up with as well.

Bella Mia's birthday is the day before Valentines Day I THINK! I never can recall if it's 2-13 or 2-15! Heck it may be the day after too.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Well I see how much help you guys gave before so I look to you for more. My babys name is Abigail
> she was born the day after Valantines day and we are both Paramedics/Firefighters if any of that can be included anywhere
> 
> Sir-Puppylover Snowball 2
> ...


Abigail's Malta Puppylover


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Hunk a burnin' Malta love.


----------



## BDuBock345 (Feb 23, 2006)

o my gosh I knew you guys would come up with some GREAT names. Thank you sooo much


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> o my gosh I knew you guys would come up with some GREAT names. Thank you sooo much[/B]


 *Let us know what you decide on.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hunk a burnin' Malta love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I just love you Cary!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hunk a burnin' Malta love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Hunk a burnin' Malta love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya Smokin Now

Hot Momma 


these are great!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Abigal Princess of Firehouse


----------



## BDuBock345 (Feb 23, 2006)

> Abigal Princess of Firehouse[/B]



OOHH we like that one


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Abigail Heart's First Responder


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Abigail Sweetheart of Flames


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Hunk a burnin' Malta love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cary, you are such a hoot - but being a huge Elvis fan, I actually really like that one!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mademoiselle Abigail of Malta


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Hunk a burnin' Malta love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My husband is a HUGE Elvis fan.....I LMAO when I read this....but it really is cute.

We had a bullmastiff named Presley......and we almost named Gracie........*Presley's Gracie-land*.


----------

